# Bay Club at Waikoloa



## SeattleAl (Jul 28, 2021)

I got paranoid about going to Las Vegas in September, so I cancelled out of that and used the points to book a week at Bay Club at Waikoloa that I found in the Diamond Resorts Time Finder.
It was only 10000 points, and is booked via Dex and RCI.

I wonder if Diamond Resorts owners will be subject to the four year limitation on exchanging into HGVC properties?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 29, 2021)

For the moment, yes. In the near future, maybe not. 

Nothing happens quickly with these large acquisitions, but I think dropping the 4 year block will be the first, and easiest, thing to change.


----------



## SeattleAl (Aug 19, 2021)

I had to cancel this reservation because COVID was going nuts on the Big Island.

The 10000 points went into my tier account, not my regular DRI points bucket. They will expire in 2026.

The $139 DestinataionXchange Fee, and the $130 RPP points protection insurance were non-refundable, so that money is lost.
I already lost $139 on the RPP for the earlier Las Vegas cancellation, so DRI is getting rich on cancellation fees from the pandemic.


----------

